# Missouri Farm with dairy barn



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has ruled out Missouri as a future possibility for our homestead thanks to our friend's experiences with the Joplin Tornado last may but I still look occasionally and thought this one would make a perfect homestead. Dont know anything about Missouri really but I certainly thought some here could appreciate this place. 

http://www.unitedcountry.com/HistoricProperty/Missouri/Stover Missouri-24055-08050.htm


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Honestly tornadoes are everywhere. Missouri does have them but the one that hit Joplin was a once in a lifetime event. Try Kansas and Oklahoma for tornadoes! I live in Kansas. Have been for 6 years and haven't seen one. I grew up in Texas and saw 3 tornadoes as a child. I still want to move back to Texas, lol.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice house but needs a bathroom upstairs.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't ruled Missouri out.......just the hubby. Im sure if I worked hard enough I could get him to reconsider...... You know the husband is the head of the household but the woman is the neck.....  we would still miss out on this listing since this time we will be saving for a cash purchase. It will be a few years before we are ready for that. Doesn't stop me from looking though.

... I wonder if the cows come with the property.....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's lovely. The house and barn are both very appealing.

Of course, the real estate agent won't tell you what the neighborhood is like. You have to go and see for yourself to make sure it isn't next door to a pig farm or sewage treatment plant.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I love that. You know my husband is a pastor and one joke that we have between us is that yes, he's the head of the household and yes I'm the neck, and I told him, okay, just remember "head" the "neck" can cut off your oxygen! LOLOLOL

Beautiful place. I wish I had the money. We would be moving tomorrow!


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Two does, Um missery is very humid year round, In the summer its between 70-90% humidity on top of sweltering heat, If your not use to humidity its not a place to move to. I'm not tryin to discourage you but thats how it is.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

I can handle extreme humidity.... my body adjusts to it very quickly. I used to spend all my summers in the Carribean as a kid and I find humidity to be quite pleasant if it is associated with a breeze. I have heard about sand ticks and chiggers in missouri which would have me a little more apprehensive, they sound really disgusting.

We are not considering Missouri very seriously though, we have family in NC and will probably go there or to SC when we are ready to move. Missouri just has a lot of nice affordable little homesteads so it makes it fun to window shop. This one just has everything I want in a place including its own hidden well pump in the basement, I haven't seen that before. It is a pretty unique feature.



dunroven said:


> I love that. You know my husband is a pastor and one joke that we have between us is that yes, he's the head of the household and yes I'm the neck, and I told him, okay, just remember "head" the "neck" can cut off your oxygen! LOLOLOL
> 
> Beautiful place. I wish I had the money. We would be moving tomorrow!


I happen to think all good marriages have that component..... Good men listen to what their wives have to say. What lucky girls we are huh?


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lots of other people tell me that Missouri is very humid but I gotta tell ya, it's way better than south Mississippi!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a nice place, cheap too.


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow

Now that is a cool place for sure....My son lives in the NE part of Kansas so to me anything in MO would be closer to him than I am now (upstate NY). Yes that area does have wicked weather at times but every area has its ups and downs...We here have 4 monthes of cold and snow...lots of ice and freezing rain too....my taxes are crazy high...My wife isnt too keen on the mid west either...Me I love it there..I can see where I am going and I can see where I have been. I would diffenently look at it in person. Looks way too nice from the pictures. Thanks for sharing.
MikeC


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet !! (& this from a realtor !)(realtor/would-be-farmer).



NataliaTwoDoes said:


> DH has ruled out Missouri as a future possibility for our homestead thanks to our friend's experiences with the Joplin Tornado last may but I still look occasionally and thought this one would make a perfect homestead. Dont know anything about Missouri really but I certainly thought some here could appreciate this place.
> 
> http://www.unitedcountry.com/HistoricProperty/Missouri/Stover Missouri-24055-08050.htm


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice. Like the price too!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Wow, that would be my dream home! Not sure I could handle the summer heat and humidity, though. I'm a northern gal!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is a lovely place. I hope someone who needs that kind of place gets it!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Willow, as long as you get the chores done by 7 am in the summer its not too hot. We moved her from Colorado 11 yrs ago and can't get used to the summers. The seed ticks and chiggers are HORRIBLE. My wife said to grow thick skin before you move here.

ON the plus side the growing season is long. We plant stuff in Febuary and have picked corn on the cob in November. Its Christmas day and 48 degrees.


I grew up on a Dairy farm and there is NO WAY you'd ever get me to milk a cow again.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I keep going back and looking at it and drooling and looking at it some more. I just wish it had a bit more land with it. Sigh. Oh how I'd love to have that barn and a dairy barn. *dreaming*


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it only having 6 acres is the ONLY reason it hasn't sold yet. There's no way you're gonna get a dairy permit on 6 acres these days. It would have to be just a 1-2 cow hobby farm. That place appears to have the facilities that could support a 50 cow operation with a 1 cow plat of land. Sadly, it probably used to belong to a 200 acre parcel and had been sold away slowly over the years. It would cost you more than the place is worth to buy up some land around it.

I absolutely LOVE that place. I'd love to have it for sale in my neck of the woods.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

6e said:


> I keep going back and looking at it and drooling and looking at it some more. I just wish it had a bit more land with it. Sigh. Oh how I'd love to have that barn and a dairy barn. *dreaming*


same here....... I cant stop looking...... 87,000 still seems like a steal for this place.... I wish I had it (the 87 g's I mean).


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

That sure looks like a nice place. I'd hate to think what it would cost here.

Nomad


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've lived most of my life in Missouri and have never seen a tornado. We're currently in central AR in the middle of tornado alley.. and I've still never seen one. I guess I've just been very lucky!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

For 87k, that is really nice!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

francismilker said:


> I think it only having 6 acres is the ONLY reason it hasn't sold yet. There's no way you're gonna get a dairy permit on 6 acres these days. It would have to be just a 1-2 cow hobby farm. That place appears to have the facilities that could support a 50 cow operation with a 1 cow plat of land. Sadly, it probably used to belong to a 200 acre parcel and had been sold away slowly over the years. It would cost you more than the place is worth to buy up some land around it.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that place. I'd love to have it for sale in my neck of the woods.


You're right. It would cost a fortune and then some to get the land back and you're right, it was probably part of a very large farm at one time. Even with the grass as thick as it is, it still couldn't support a large herd of dairy cows on it. Too bad too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

6e said:


> You're right. It would cost a fortune and then some to get the land back and you're right, it was probably part of a very large farm at one time. Even with the grass as thick as it is, it still couldn't support a large herd of dairy cows on it. Too bad too.


COuld probably raise a few nice dairy goats there, though....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer to raise goats and sheep than cows any day!

Looks like a good place at a reasonable price.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I like a nice mix. LOL I love to go outside at feeding time and hear a mix of: moooo, maaaa, baaaaa and a nicker or two from the horses. Of course, most of that is drowned out by the honking of the silly geese. There's only two of them and they make more noise than all the other critters combined.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

One or two good jersies is all the milk just about any person needs and then some. It's a nice little place with a lot of potential without the burden of too much land to work. 

We have 8 people in our house and it takes some effort to go through ONE gallon a day...


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Well this is just great. I ask the DW to look one here to see some cheese recipe and she jumps to the real estate page. Is there a real estate's anonymous meeting any of you know about? Guess we may go take a closer look. It is short on land but we really dont want a herd, just a couple. 
Have a nice 120 acres north of this spot 50 miles. We need to build a barn and more out buildings. Could not build a barn for what they are asking. 
We may go look it over. 
A


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

We have an appointment to take a look Saturday. 
If anyone would like us to take additional pictures or look at anything specific let me know today and we would be happy to. 
Allan


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope it works out for you Rope! You are dead right about that barn.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I would definitely like to see some more pics of the farm.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Rope said:


> We have an appointment to take a look Saturday.
> If anyone would like us to take additional pictures or look at anything specific let me know today and we would be happy to.
> Allan


Oh yay! Im so happy that an HTer might be considering the place.... Im looking forward to seeing your update!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Rope said:


> We have an appointment to take a look Saturday.
> If anyone would like us to take additional pictures or look at anything specific let me know today and we would be happy to.
> Allan


I'd love to see additional pictures and know what sort of shape the house is in!


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

a bit excited about looking at the place in a few hours. Making the list of things to check. Really wish that we could have some of the land here in Central MO attached to that place. Not for more livestock but the endless supply of firewood. 

Will post later


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Went to look at this place today. 
The house is as advertised. Its a 1930 well built, well maintained. The construction is solid, all rough sawn oak floor joists and rafters.The electrical has been upgraded to include a ground. The plumbing is copper, right down to the 6' drain pipes. The roof has recently been done in steel. The house will stand a long time. It is however a farm house built in the 30's. A time when the day was spent outside working. There was not a large arsenal of electrical gadgets on the counters of the kitchen. When this house was built we did not have blenders, bread makers, mixers, coffee pots, expresso machines rotisserie cookers. There is no counter space for any of this. In fact all the rooms are small and separated. They do however have 9' ceilings that makes it feel cosy not confining. You would need to be creative to find room for the wide screen's and racks of Stereo and AV equipment. 
The house is nice, well built and very liveable. It is quite capable of doing just what it was built to do.

However, if I were looking for a house, this would not be it. 
more later 
Allan


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

As we have seen in may posts here the big downfall is that there is no real land with this place. Six acres. The land has been sold of when the farmer retired. That is not the current elderly couple that now own the place. The have owned it for the last 15 years, I expect that it was when this place stopped being a farm and became a old house with a big barn. 
Being winter with no leaves on the trees and brown grass eaten down by a couple horses on the property brings out the worst feature of this place. The small town has made its way right up to the property lines. Just 400 feet from the house is a trailer court with shabby run down trailers. It is clear that the town has no codes or code enforcement and that can be good, it can also bad if we dont take a little pride in ourselves and our places. 
The city line ends in the middle of the street just in front of the house. The house is on city sewer but remain on a well. You can not help but wonder when the city will annex this property and what the effect would be. Even if we had livestock and were grandfathered in would we be able to replace livestock? 
Is this the deal breaker?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Most cities have some legalese about this(not sure if this city does though) ,

" If you are annexed, any animals that are permitted under County zoning will also be permitted by the City without a conditional use permit, even if they result in a non-conforming City use, provided that you maintain the same number and type of animal without an interruption of use for more than one year. You may not reinstate this use if it has been abandoned. If you sell your property, the new owners may not keep any animals that violate current City regulations, including those animals on the property at the time of sale."

So in other words usually you are allowed to keep the current NUMBER of animals that you had, just can't add any more than when they annexed you. Although if you run with less animals for a year you will lose the additional animals. and the biggest thing will be at resale, new buyers of the place cannot have livestock that is non city conforming.

But the biggest problem is more "inspectors" trying to keep an eye on you and they will cite you for every violation they can find if you are annexed.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

There are so many places that meet your description in my neck of the woods. I'm not against trailer house/mobile homes. I am against trailer parks with drunks sitting out on the deck 24/7 and cars sitting up on blocks. Small towns are interestingly enough bulging with these scenes as of late. I think it has something to do with just what you said Rope. (No city codes. and often no city laws to speak of or police enforcement.)

I sure hate to hear about it. This would/could be someone's dream hometead if there was ever the possibility of getting a little more land to buffer urban sprawl. 

Now, to your comment about being grandfathered in on the livestock. There's been an awful lot of that going on in my area and you can replace livestock if you're the original owner when the grandfathering occured.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for the update posts Rope. I was afraid, with the price, it was probably something like that.  Too bad. The way they have pictures, you think 6 acres is a lot, but I know from sitting on that many, that can get grazed down in a hurry!


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish we knew that would be the case here in MO Francis. Will have to look into that a little more. 

The barn really makes the place. As you can see the roof has been replaced with tin some time back. The barn will stand for many years to come. I have never seen so much oak used in one structure. It is easy to tell that this was the major tool on this farm. 
The main floor is separated into two halves. One is the milking parlour with eight stations, the small building off to the side is the milk storage and processing station. Off the back of the barn is a large staging area for the cattle with on wall filled with feeding troughs. 
The front half of the barn is broken into 6 stalls. Relatively small yet functional for birthing areas. As i mentioned everything is oak. Every board to grab from the the stall front to the ladder going up to the loft is solid and tight. Nothing sags or creaks. It would be possible to build a nice two story house in the loft of that barn. We took some pictures, but it was dark in the barn and the pictures are poor. I will try to clean them up a bit and post a few.
A


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

It sure looks like a nice place,would be great for a young family or an older couple wanting to retirer. You know ground down that way is not that bad of price, the guy that owns it may very well sell off another ten or twenty acres back to whom ever gets it. You don`t know till you ask. It`s not as nice as my barn, but is right up there. Could be a gold mine with town that close by, could sell all your products off the farm to town folks. All you need in Missouri is a permit to sell raw milk, and anything like eggs and meats and veggies would help. I think Rope will make the right choice for him and his wife. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Weighing the challenges and positive features of this place we are still interested in it. Believe that it might be good to downsize a little and focus our attention. Will need to make sure the DW can get reasonable employment in the area. Maybe get rid of a really large yard ornament that we have no use for. Hard to run a farm of any size with milk cows and still RV. 

Anyone need a homestead on wheels?


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Given your description, I would still jump on it if we had funds jobs and family nearby.... good luck!


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> Given your description, I would still jump on it if we had funds jobs and family nearby.... good luck!


Thanks Natalia, 
You started this thread and my DW found it. I really feel like we have hijacked your thread. I do hope that we are not hijacking your dream homestead. 
Allan


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If that property was sitting here it would have been sold the day it went on the market. country acreages sell fast around here, everyone wants out in the country. Good luck to who ever get it, it sure is worth the money in my book. Has anyone ever checked with the farmer that owns the ground around this piece. If you want more ground that might be the first thing I would do, and get a letter guaranteeing what he would sell some land for. > Thanks Marc


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

springvalley said:


> If that property was sitting here it would have been sold the day it went on the market. country acreages sell fast around here, everyone wants out in the country. Good luck to who ever get it, it sure is worth the money in my book. Has anyone ever checked with the farmer that owns the ground around *this piece. If you want more ground that might be the first thing I would do, and get a letter guaranteeing what he would sell some land for. *> Thanks Marc


Great advice Mark!


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

Rope said:


> Thanks Natalia,
> You started this thread and my DW found it. I really feel like we have hijacked your thread. I do hope that we are not hijacking your dream homestead.
> Allan


LOL Sooo funny... I dont mind at all..... Ill tell you what, if you buy it and you decide later its not the place for you you just pm me a we'll work out the owner financing details  in the meanwhile, though it looks ideal and dreamy for me, now is just not a good time AND I'm glad to know someone who appreciates its charm may be able to enjoy it.......Hijack away! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

springvalley said:


> If that property was sitting here it would have been sold the day it went on the market. country acreages sell fast around here, everyone wants out in the country. Good luck to who ever get it, it sure is worth the money in my book. Has anyone ever checked with the farmer that owns the ground around this piece. If you want more ground that might be the first thing I would do, and get a letter guaranteeing what he would sell some land for. > Thanks Marc


The DW has checked the tax records and found the farmer that owned the land. It is not the same people that own the house and 6 acres now. The land was sold off of the farm over 15 years ago. We have not talked to him yet. 
A


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

sunny225 said:


> Lots of other people tell me that Missouri is very humid but I gotta tell ya, it's way better than south Mississippi!


And Houston!

It's all relative my friends! (no pun intended)


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

The location would make it a great property for a little farm store. Honey/handicrafts/eggs/cut flowers/cheese/fresh milk/whatever, or an agritourism spot that could be run as a farm daycare, or a pumpkin/berry patch, OR that close to town you could board other people's farm animals for a tidy profit if zoning and animal limits allow. I've seen people board chickens for $1 a day+ owner supplied feed per chicken etc. 

If I had a loan approval pending I would be looking at it to open a farmstand/quilt shop in front of the house but I don't see it lasting long enough for me to get through the process for one, and for another we need to be able to commute to Springfield for work if we moved now.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

here are a few pics we took while looking at this place. Sorry about the quality. Poor light in the barn and frozen lens cover.. 
Will try to post a link of the album see it that works. 

http://s1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg616/lcfallan/

here are a few 



















who said it had only one bathroom?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

So, what was the purpose of having 2 seats on the outhouse? Did they really tandem in there? Or is one solid and one liquid? or just an extra in case the one gets dirty?....lol


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

blooba said:


> So, what was the purpose of having 2 seats on the outhouse? Did they really tandem in there? Or is one solid and one liquid? or just an extra in case the one gets dirty?....lol


I really have no idea, the whole setup is confusing to me. If we decide on this place I may begin my work in one of the other buildings. 
A


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hummm.... Wonder if one is for the men and the other for the women? Is one set further forward than the other? Might work better for shorter legged people/kids? Just thinking...


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the double barreled outhouse is to support those times when everyone in the house lined up for their monthly dose of castor-oil. (Whether they needed it or not!) 

Not sure I'd want to sit down beside someone else and do the #2 but it could be no different than sitting in a multi stalled public restroom. (Just no stall dividers)


----------

